# Needs help???



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I will be staying in Vero Beach and I am from Virginia. I will be down there Tuesday-Sat. I would love to do some fishing but I do not know what to target. Please let me know of any type of fishing so I can know what tackle to bring.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Sebastian Inlet . . .*


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

This time of year Spanish Mackerel and Bluefish are good targets from Sebastian Inlet North Jetty even though they aren't listed above, just like the first 2/3 of April is prime time for Bluefish and Spanish and that isn't shown either. You will have great luck for these two species if you go to the north Jetty. You can catch them on either side of the jetty when the water is outgoing. I personally had better luck on the beach side of the jetty but you can catch them in the rough current on the channel side too. Check the Sebastian Inlet tides.The Spanish did better for me at the end of the jetty. You can catch Pompano and Whiting in the Jetties too but I would fish the beaches for these as results will be much better. If you decide to target Pompano on the jetty, try the beach side of the jetty and not that far out. Fishbites shrimp flavor is the ticket for the
Pompano if you dont want to screw around with real bait like me and they catch just as many fish. But again, I would try the beach on the back side of the 1st trough for the Pomps and sometimes in the middle of the
first trough, especially if you dont like to cast over 100 yds (I dont). Find a place on the beach that has a well defined first trough and go 3 hours before high tide and fish til 2 hours after high. Low tide is often no good in the first trough because the water isnt deep enough. You can also catch Bluefish from the beach if the water isn't too rough but not as many as on the jetty. Spanish are tougher to target from the beach because they like a little deeper water but you can get a few mixed in with the Blues. Flounder can be caught this time of year on the Sebastian Inlet south Jetty.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I just looked at the weather and Ive changed my tune about beach fishing. It may be too rough. It looks like strong northeast winds all week. The jetties are probably your best luck and hopefully it wont be
too rough there. However, you can always fish the intracoastal away from the rough beach. Stop by a tackle shop and ask the locals where to fish the rivers. You could try East end of Merrill Barber Bridge there is a pier underneath and a tackle store is there too


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> Stop by a tackle shop and ask the locals where to fish the rivers.


******'s Bait & Tackle is just north of Sebastian Inlet . . .

*http://www.whiteysonline.com/*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> This time of year Spanish Mackerel and Bluefish are good targets from Sebastian Inlet North Jetty even though they aren't listed above, just like the first 2/3 of April is prime time for Bluefish and Spanish and that isn't shown either. You will have great luck for these two species if you go to the north Jetty. You can catch them on either side of the jetty when the water is outgoing. I personally had better luck on the beach side of the jetty but you can catch them in the rough current on the channel side too. Check the Sebastian Inlet tides.The Spanish did better for me at the end of the jetty. You can catch Pompano and Whiting in the Jetties too but I would fish the beaches for these as results will be much better. If you decide to target Pompano on the jetty, try the beach side of the jetty and not that far out. Fishbites shrimp flavor is the ticket for the
> Pompano if you dont want to screw around with real bait like me and they catch just as many fish. But again, I would try the beach on the back side of the 1st trough for the Pomps and sometimes in the middle of the
> first trough, especially if you dont like to cast over 100 yds (I dont). Find a place on the beach that has a well defined first trough and go 3 hours before high tide and fish til 2 hours after high. Low tide is often no good in the first trough because the water isnt deep enough. You can also catch Bluefish from the beach if the water isn't too rough but not as many as on the jetty. Spanish are tougher to target from the beach because they like a little deeper water but you can get a few mixed in with the Blues. Flounder can be caught this time of year on the Sebastian Inlet south Jetty.


Thanks for the great info and a "nice catch" about the Mackerel & Bluefish being left off that chart !

Tight Lines !


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks I will try for blues and spanish


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Please report back how things went . . . Hopefully, with some nice pics !

Tight Lines !


----------

